# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Linux  >  Linux и фаерволл

## User00

в вин фаервол говорят нужен :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
ну хотя бы тот что встроен в вин 
а лучьше комодо а ешо лучьше кис а ешо лучьше мне как простому пользователю и не надо  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
а что в Linux 
вирусоф нет эт хорошо :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  а фаервол там бывает а если бывает то его настраивить нужно или лучьше не трогать (всё равно не умею настраивать в вин а в Linux тем более :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

зы всё таки хочу юзать Linux хотябы понемногу как 2 систему на комп с виндовс и как основную на какой нибуть маленький слабенький старенький компик :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

> лучьше кис а ешо лучьше 
> лучьше не трогать


Лучше писать слово "лучше" без мягкого знака.

----------

*миднайт*,  Val_Ery

----------


## Val_Ery

Ништяк!



> хочу юзать Linux


При этом



> всё равно не умею


 и 


> мне как простому пользователю и не надо


А где желание учится? Развиваться?
ИМХО: *лучьше* и не браться  :Smiley:

----------


## User00

спасибо шо подсказали 
виндовс рулит Linux отстой
буду продолжать юзать пиратский виндовс

----------


## Galina Pantera

> виндовс рулит Linux отстой


Игры что ли не запустились?  :Smiley:

----------


## Prohor-

Тема старовата, но на мой взгляд Линукс удобней в трёх случаях :
1. Для специалистов по веб-безопасности ;
2. Для имеющих основы познаний языка +С.., "Баша" и желающих разобраться дальше.
3. Для тех, кто хочет пользоваться только тем, что уже имеется в дистрибутиве без всяких изменений и дополнений (кроме обновлений), но соответственно о безопасности тогда речи быть не может.

Касательно вирусов : они есть всегда по двум причинам ("что Линукс, что Виндоус"):
1. Если ктото решил "подшутить" (так, мелко) или собственно невежества ;
2. Там, где это косается больших денег и важной информации.
В первом случае, относительно легко найти и избавиться, здесь даже антивирус не нужен (так, для успокоения пользователя).
Второй случай как правило большинства пользователей вообще не касается.
А, вот, защиту своего шлюза на ПК желательно иметь всегда. В Линукс, как мне известно, это iptables, но он требует хороших знаний для настроек, остальные слишком далеки от возможностей даже средненьких разработак для Windows.

----------


## Galina Pantera

> Касательно вирусов : они есть всегда по двум причинам ("что Линукс, что Виндоус")...


По этому поводу есть хорошее высказывание "Говорят под линукс есть четыре вируса. Только три из них не работают, а над четвертым надо сильно повозиться, чтоб запустить" :Cheesy:  Этим все сказано

----------


## Xenia

я в этом не очень разбираюсь, но где-то слышала, что в роутере тоже вроде есть фаервол, и что вроде для простого домашнего пользования и этого может хватить. Это действительно так? или я что-то не так поняла?

а ещё интересно для линукса так мало вирусов только потому, что она так устроена или потому, что она не так уж популярна?

----------


## Никита Соловьев

> я в этом не очень разбираюсь, но где-то слышала, что в роутере тоже вроде есть фаервол, и что вроде для простого домашнего пользования и этого может хватить.


Не совсем так. Там аппаратный сетевой экран и работает он несколько иначе.




> что она так устроена или потому, что она не так уж популярна?


И первое и второе. А также потому, что этой ОС пользуются люди опытные.

----------


## Xenia

> Не совсем так. Там аппаратный сетевой экран и работает он несколько иначе.


ясно, спасибо за разъяснение.
В таком случае, выходит, что фаервол всё же нужен? или для простого пользователя в linux не очень нужен?




> А также потому, что этой ОС пользуются люди опытные.


ну вот в последнее время линуксом становится всё проще и проще пользоваться... так, что не обязательно только опытные люди...

и как мне кажется, лунукс в последнее время становится всё более популярнее за счёт упрощение интерфейса и и.д..



> "Говорят под линукс есть четыре вируса. Только три из них не работают, а над четвертым надо сильно повозиться, чтоб запустить" Этим все сказано


вот у меня и возник вопрос: 
а что если линукс через некоторое время будет таким же популярным ка и винда? ведь наверняка тогда и вирусов для неё будет значительно больше ... или же, всё таки за счёт её устройства их не так то просто будет написать и заставить работать? и это высказваение останется действенным?

----------


## olejah

В тему новость пробежала  :Smiley:  http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=133452

----------

Xenia

----------


## Galina Pantera

> а что если линукс через некоторое время будет таким же популярным ка и винда? ведь наверняка тогда и вирусов для неё будет значительно больше ... или же, всё таки за счёт её устройства их не так то просто будет написать и заставить работать? и это высказваение останется действенным?


Xenia unix подобные системы (в том числе linux) чаще всего используется *на серверах*, чем на простых "домашних" компьютерах. Отсюда и вывод, что цели, которые будут преследовать страшные киберпреступники  :Cheesy:  при атаках на Linux, будут иметь свою специфическую атаку, которая ну сильно будет отличается от обычных атак на Windows-системы.

----------


## Xenia

> unix подобные системы (в том числе linux) чаще всего используется *на серверах*, чем на простых "домашних" компьютерах.


ну это то понятно
Но я имела ввиду, а если такая вот статистика изменится и линукс будет использоваться не реже и на "домашних" компах... и злостные киберпреступники вдруг начнут охотиться за паролями от акков в mail.ru,  например :Cheesy: 
(XD развела я тут теорию)

----------


## Galina Pantera

В linux есть такое понятие как chroot окружение. Его принцип работы заключается в изолировании сетевых служб (а именно они всегда являются источником повышенной уязвимости) от  корневой файловой системы. В этом случае даже если происходит атака на какую-нибудь из служб, злоумышленник получит доступ не к корневой файловой системе всего сервера, а к файловой системе chroot окружения. И вот пусть злобный хакер в этом окружении делает чего хочет, вреда от него не будет никакого :Cheesy: . Ну а домашних условиях... чтобы Вам не навредили из вне надо придерживаться некоторых элементарных правил, самое главное из которых никогда не работать под суперпользователем, ну можно еще для успокоения души поставить антивирус  :Cheesy:  и настроить Firewall.

----------


## Xenia

> В linux есть такое понятие как chroot окружение.


 :Smiley:  спасибо, Галина, за такую интересную информацию. Я такого не знала  :Smiley: 




> можно еще для успокоения души поставить антивирус  и настроить Firewall.


вот кстати часто вижу разные мнения по этому поводу: одни говорят что Firewall и антивирус обязательно нужны даже на домашнем компе, а другие наоборот утверждают, что они только мешаются  :Shocked:  вот и пойми тут нужно или нет  :Smiley:

----------


## Galina Pantera

За других ничего говорить не буду, а за себя скажу - у меня не стоит никакого антивируса на Fedora, а Firewall по умолчанию настроен в Fedora "решительно" :Cheesy: .

----------


## olejah

Могу также сказать за себя. В свое время перепробовал все - от убунты, минта и прочего до генту и иже. Никогда не заморачивался насчет антивируса. Хотя возможностями самой ОС мониторил сетевую активность периодически.

----------

Xenia

----------


## Xenia

ясно, выходит, что в принципе хватает и того, что уже есть по умолчанию? если не лазить где попало и не длеать из домашнео компа сервер и т.п.?
интересно а в ubuntu Firewall по умолчанию есть ? или что-то подобное?

----------


## Val_Ery

> а в ubuntu Firewall по умолчанию есть ? или что-то подобное?


Как написано тут - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo - iptables как файервол установлен по умолчанию во всех дистрах *бунты. Но, опять же по умолчанию, настроен на пропускание всего траффика. Для более простого управления им есть программа ufw

Запуск в консоли iptebles -h или ufw help выведет небольшую справку.
По первой ссылке есть описание на ангельском языке, здесь - http://ru.wikibooks.org/wiki/Iptables - по-русски с возможностью сохранить в пдф для чтения на досуге
Можно почитать ещё и это - http://www.posix.ru/network/iptables/ 
Из моего ИМХО, пробуйте ufw:
ссыль - http://mirspo.narod.ru/firewall.html
=========
Также ... за себя.
Есть антивирусный сканер, но предназначение его - сканирование виндовых разделов и флешек (есть такая потребность). Никаких резидентов!
Ограничение доступа - по умолчанию; те порты, что показывает nmap - открыто мною  :Smiley:  Подозрительной активности не наблюдал (в те моменты, когда озадачивался мониторингом).
И ещё... Есть в репах *бунт такие продукты как rkhunter и chkrootkit. Второй просто сканит систему на наличие руткитов, а первый - ещё и сканер уязвимостей до кучи. Софтины демонов не вашают, запуск и обновление - по обращению из консоли (можно использовать для смягчения признаков растущей паранойи  :Smiley:  - прежде, чем ставить, почитайте о них; на моё ИМХО они более полезны для никса, чем  какой-нить антивирусный комбайн)

----------


## Xenia

*Val_Ery*,большое спасибо за такую интерсную инфу  :Smiley:  почитаю на днях  :Smiley:

----------


## User00

вобщем щас юзаю ubuntu и linux mint паралельно с виндовс :Cheesy:  
фаер включаю так sudo ufw enable других настроек я не умею не знаю слишком сложно  :Smiley: 

так же федору пробовал и linux sabayon, Calculate Linux 

вобщем вывод Linux рулит(норм) но пока иногда приходится пользоваться виндовс  :Cheesy: 

так же clonezilla  и knoppix норм :Smiley: 
ваобще то где то на форуме по убунте читал что для простых ламероф как я можно убунту юзать и даже sudo ufw enable не писать :Cheesy:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

